

Grand Central Dispatch internals and FreeBSD port [pdf] - wmf
http://wiki.freebsd.org/200909DevSummit?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=20090918-devsummit-gcd-public.pdf

======
aaronsw
pg: the scribd link doesn't properly encode this URL and thus breaks. The
correct URL is:

[http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://wiki.freebsd.org/200...](http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://wiki.freebsd.org/200909DevSummit%3Faction%3DAttachFile%26do%3Dget%26target%3D20090918-devsummit-
gcd-public.pdf)

------
protomyth
I am curious what the answers to the questions on page 33 will be. I am quite
curious what open source operating systems add to optimize for parallel (this,
something else, or nothing).

